# Forbidden Planet



## wishface (Mar 8, 2008)

bookshops for geeks 

Anyone ever work there? What was it like?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 9, 2008)

you going for the job?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2008)

I pop down to the one in Croydon nearly every week but they never have enough new stock. It's like they are waiting to sell all the shit they still have before ordering anything. Bit stagnant. Seems more cosy and comic shoppy than the massive one in Town though. I think if I had to work in a shop I would rather it was a book shop or FP. You making a cup of tea?


----------



## wishface (Mar 10, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> you going for the job?


The wage utterly sucks and I've heard negative things before about the employers, but it might be a fun place to work at least and I need a job. I applied years ago when the were looking for staff one time, but the employers were fucking hopeless to chase up.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 10, 2008)

i was thinking about it too...but i was really disapointed when i went to check it out, its like dixons for comics...and you'd have to wear a really fowl uniform. Its not like a indepentant shop, or even prentening to be, it seems a bit corporate...

Saying that i really need a job...


----------



## wishface (Mar 10, 2008)

since when have they ever had to wear a uniform?

It's corporate; owned by Titan books, but it's always been that way. Got to be better than actually working for Dixons.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 10, 2008)

wishface said:


> since when have they ever had to wear a uniform?
> 
> It's corporate; owned by Titan books, but it's always been that way. Got to be better than actually working for Dixons.



im pretty sure there were, unless they all like wearing the same clothes.


----------



## wishface (Mar 11, 2008)

Well if that's a corporate uniform then I don't have a problem with it.

But they've always been corporate and from what i know they've always thought it was a pretty shit job (despite working in a comics shop). But it will do for me and my inner tim bisley. plus i need a job, though they won't employ someone my age bnecause they know that someone my age will want and need a bigger wage etc.


----------

